# Political correctness...



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

(Little brother to his older sister) What is political correctness?
(Older sister) It's something you're not suppose to talk about. 

(Little brother) How am I going to find out what it is if I can't talk about it?
(Older sister) You can talk about it but you have to talk about it in the right way. 

(Little brother) How do I talk about it the right way?
(Older Sister) Just don't say anything and you can't go wrong!

(Little brother) How am I suppose to communicate and tell people how I feel.
(Older Sister) I haven't got that part figured out yet, it's a slippery slope. 

(Little brother) What's a slippery slope?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What a relief it would be if political correctness was something people didn't talk about. Unfortunately it's talked about far too much. 

Those who claim to speak as they find or who tell us they're just saying what everybody else is frightened to say use the term to describe the position of anybody who is less extreme than they are. 

The term has virtually no other meaning these days. It was once a legitimate criticism but has been hijacked for use as an insult. It had some impact, it can now be ignored as an insult even if the criticism is deserved. Well done the hijackers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one Kev and probably about sums up the general response to such a thing.....

"Can't talk about it" but perfectly OK to say "there are too many. XYZ's living around here now......"

Curious world isn't it.....?

Dave


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

PC gone mad is just an excuse for lazy thinking.

What exactly is it that you are not allowed to say any more ????
What would you like to talk about but can't ???

Oh and no offence to lazy people


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> PC gone mad is just an excuse for lazy thinking.
> 
> What exactly is it that you are not allowed to say any more ????
> What would you like to talk about but can't ???
> ...


You have a colleague who despite warnings from the employer, still leaves work for you to do, but you can't tell them, previously you would have told them to pull their finger out., which used to have more effect than a warning for the boss.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Failure................ you can't suggest anyone is a failure any more.
Just the mere inference that some 'group' might be affected and upset by any innocous comment. Tough ****ty.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You have a colleague who despite warnings from the employer, still leaves work for you to do, but you can't tell them, previously you would have told them to pull their finger out., which used to have more effect than a warning for the boss.


I think that perhaps there's considerable misunderstanding about what the term means.

Though that's nothing to do with political correctness Kev, I'd be interested to know on what grounds you'd feel you couldn't tell a colleague that you felt they weren't doing their share.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Been through this before..................who exactly told you that you can't tell them to pull their finger out..................oh is it because they is black.

It's a difficult problem and needs careful handling and some thought........so it's easier to use the excuse that you can't say that anymore.

And what exactly is a failure..............in life..........in love ..............in work.

That's just mad.......................oh I'm not allowed to say that...............too late


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its all bollox. I dont think political correctness exists. Its just an excuse for a rant.

I can still open doors for girls and hopefully get a smile
The nativity play is alive and well where we live
I can still call my homosexual friend in the pub "The only gay in the village"
My little fat muslim friend at the gym calls me an infidel pig and its dead funny 

Its just tripe made up by the Mail to get the Colonel Blimps blood pressure up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about the dozens of young girls being sexually abused for years and 'marketed' by Asian men up in Manchester and a couple other northern towns that the police and other authorities were aware of but as it was a delicate situation chose to ignore/shelve etc.

I seem to remember it being said that no one organisation wanted to dig and expose the corruption in case it upset some 'minority' group.??? If that aint PC I dunno what is.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That was simply bad policing, an unwillingness to investigate because it was considered an unlikely suggestion. Is there any evidence that it was a politically motivated decision?

There are endless examples of unwillingness to investigate sex crimes unless celebrities are involved when there's suddenly far too much enthusiasm as recent acquittals and decisions not to prosecute demonstrate.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And the B & B owners who were prosecuted because they wouldn't accommodate a homosexual couple in a double bedroom.
Teachers who aren't allowed to physically separate a couple of kids knocking seven bells out of each other.
GCSE grades right down to X, Y and Z so no one is a fail, just not quite so good as an A+.
It's there all right


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not all there at all.

There's a law that gives same sex couples rights, canvas to change the law if you don't like that. 

Teachers are advised on how they should behave to keep them safe from allegations of impropriety, allegations of sexual misbehaviour are an everyday occurrence, teachers need to be protected from wrongful allegations. Do you object to that? 

GCSE grades still indicate the ability of the candidate, it doesn't matter what name is given to it, does it?

Tell us how it's all there please. I'd be very interested to hear that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I think that perhaps there's considerable misunderstanding about what the term means.
> 
> Though that's nothing to do with political correctness Kev, I'd be interested to know on what grounds you'd feel you couldn't tell a colleague that you felt they weren't doing their share.


You cannot generalise Alan, people take & give criticism differently, I would just tell them in plain English, but I'm not working nowadays, and PC is as has been said, is really not well understood, and trying to explain it is a complex thing to do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A poor teacher was just released after several years in jail because some habitual lying kid accused him of molestation.
Have we seen or been shown the kid.? No it just might prejudice him as he prejudiced the teacher...................... PC.

He needs naming and shaming.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> That was simply bad policing, an unwillingness to investigate because it was considered an unlikely suggestion. Is there any evidence that it was a politically motivated decision?
> 
> There are endless examples of unwillingness to investigate sex crimes unless celebrities are involved when there's suddenly far too much enthusiasm as recent acquittals and decisions not to prosecute demonstrate.


No Alan this was a cover up by all departments cos they didn't want the poop to hit the racial fan.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Ray, where's the evidence for that please?

You refer to child who lied and had a teacher sent to jail, can you provide some information about the case? It's hard to comment without knowing anything about it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Ray, what about the nasty foreign chap who couldn't be deported because his cat had "uman rites"?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Hey Ray, what about the nasty foreign chap who couldn't be deported because his cat had "uman rites"?


Haha!
Come on Ernie stop baiting. The case you brought up is to do with the Euro human rights wotsit not PC.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's exactly why I brought it up Spacer, like most of these complaints it has bugger all to do with political correctness.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> OK Ray, where's the evidence for that please?
> 
> You refer to child who lied and had a teacher sent to jail, can you provide some information about the case? It's hard to comment without knowing anything about it.


That was on UK National TV either yesterday or day before. Both BBC and ITV.

Ray.
p.s. just tried to search and can't find. But it might have been on 'South' TV. He served 30 months.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Manipulation of the justice system and miscarriages of justice are far too common especially where anything that might be described as a sex crime is involved. That's been pushed to the point of hysteria by the tabloids but the way the Police and judiciary have helped it along has nothing to do with political correctness.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Manipulation of the justice system and miscarriages of justice are far too common especially where anything that might be described as a sex crime is involved. That's been pushed to the point of hysteria by the tabloids but the way the Police and judiciary have helped it along has nothing to do with political correctness.


Oh yes it has Alan.
If we weren't all so worried (some of us) about being castigated for saying the obvious but the wrong thing maybe the poop would hit the fan earlier.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Ray. I don't understand what you mean.

People are free to say whatever they want to as long as it's within the law, and the law doesn't rule very much out. If they say controversial things they can expect to be robustly challenged. They are likely to think that they've encountered political correctness if they generalise about any group/s of people, for instance Asian men, homosexuals, immigrants and so on, and are challenged for it.

They invent examples to suit their case and then can't validate what they've said.

The accusation of political correctness is just an attempt to shut challenges down in most cases.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Back on Monday Alan to tell you exactly what I think.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately 

Political correctness is always with us 

Yes you can joke with friends Barry

That's private

But go public and you are on a sticky wicket so to speak

Even if you meant no harm

And Albert worked with those girls, but hey they were "wrong uns "

So what's so wrong with abusing our 16 yr old wrong uns ??

Best not offend our minority groups unless it's absolutely necessary 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandra, the Danube is green and whats more it aint clean.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Evidence please Ray!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Is being a "wrong un" like being a failure...............perhaps that is exactly what the perpetrators thought.

But don't you see the reason why they were not prosecuted is because police and other authorities sat round and said 

"Oh we can't touch them they are Asian................if we challenge them we'll be on a sticky wicket .................we'll be in trouble...it's 

political correctness gone mad isn't it lads."

It's actually people with fear of so called PC use it as an excuse and let things slide with their lazy thinking. 

It's using an imaginary enemy as an excuse for inaction.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

pippin said:


> Evidence please Ray!


Ohhh, what a sneaky little dig.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My posts into Jokes and Trivia don't normally get such a response.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think your "jokes" are generally barbed and apparently aimed squarely at a single member.

In this case I read the comment as being aimed at me and therefore commented on it. Perhaps I'll be told that it wasn't, but as I had been asking people for evidence to verify examples they had been quoting as political correctness in action it seemed a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I don't think your "jokes" are generally barbed and apparently aimed squarely at a single member.
> 
> In this case I read the comment as being aimed at me and therefore commented on it. Perhaps I'll be told that it wasn't, but as I had been asking people for evidence to verify examples they had been quoting as political correctness in action it seemed a reasonable assumption.


I was referring to my OP Alan, (not sure which comment you mean but if from me it would likely have been benign in intent) I received it and thought it interesting, so posted it as is, and no I don't generally aim at anyone in particular, except in fun, but I usually get the same back   and not always with a smiley as that would give the game away  

These days if I have any issues I PM the person to sort it out, it's much more polite and doesn't get interfered with by people not involved, or ruin someone elses thread, or the forum generally, but I've not felt the need for a long while thankfully.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My posts into Jokes and Trivia don't normally get such a response.


I was responding to this post from you Kev as it directly followed one of mine and didn't reference any other post I took it to be addressed to me. Was I wrong about that?


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Would this count as PC or just the world gone mad. Changing something for the sake of it, or does it just keep someone in a job.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...razy-political-correctness-after-order-to-r2/

These are the kind of words they look for to change.

http://www.newspeakdictionary.com/ns-pi.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I was responding to this post from you Kev as it directly followed one of mine and didn't reference any other post I took it to be addressed to me. Was I wrong about that?


Yes totally incorrect on this Alan, it was simple a comment on the number of posts from a passed on joke.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I mistook your meaning Kev, fair enough.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I mistook your meaning Kev, fair enough.


It's so easy to do on here, and why I tend not to get involved in the more argumentative threads on forums.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Kev, I try to be clear about who I'm addressing comments to and clear in what I say. Doesn't always work admittedly but it does help avoid misunderstandings if I try to minimise ambiguity in my posts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yes Kev, I try to be clear about who I'm addressing comments to and clear in what I say. Doesn't always work admittedly but it does help avoid misunderstandings if I try to minimise ambiguity in my posts.


It wasn't addressed to anyone though Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes and you knew that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yes and you knew that.


Meaning what Alan, are you looking for an argument?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Alan, you have a PM.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've answered your PM Kev.

No, I'm not looking for an argument. I'm pointing out that I had no way of knowing that the post under discussion wasn't meant for me. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I've answered your PM Kev.
> 
> No, I'm not looking for an argument. I'm pointing out that I had no way of knowing that the post under discussion wasn't meant for me. Nothing more than that.


I've responded to the PM Alan.

End of it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Kev, amicably resolved. 

I shall attempt to be clearer in what I say in an attempt to minimise any room for misunderstanding what I mean.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Thank you Kev, amicably resolved.
> 
> I shall attempt to be clearer in what I say in an attempt to minimise any room for misunderstanding what I mean.


It's not easy sometimes though


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, or do I mean no?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha you do have to laugh sometimes Alan, since my post which was in question, we've had 16 further posts on that very thing, (dare I say) deffo not worth 5 pages.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this a PC argument? Its very boring. Cant we have a proper punch up? Its way too civilised on here these days.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I make it a rule never to laugh on Sundays.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I make it a rule never to make rules. Did you spill my pint?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Calm down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Is this a PC argument? Its very boring. Cant we have a proper punch up? Its way too civilised on here these days.


Persist off, you knock kneed knackered old nosebag


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that's our Barry sorted

Now who did spill his pint ?.

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get stuffed the lot of yers!!! Im off to OAL. You get a better class of argument on there. Can you tell its raining here and Im bored?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Get stuffed the lot of yers!!! Im off to OAL. You get a better class of argument on there. Can you tell its raining here and Im bored?


Well play the lovely Michelle a love song, you never know your luck   better still write her one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful warm sunshine here Barry

Just saying:wink2::wink2:

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I've just had a Pee - See.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose a newly married Mrs Plod from wales (not ours) could say that too  

Along with how does a Police Woman part her hair


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, spill - how does a female police operative part its hair?


----------

